# Does my butt look fat in this?



## Chaos_Warrior (Mar 27, 2011)

This may be a stupid question but does my New Zealand Mantis look fat or pregnant ?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 27, 2011)

Ooth is on the way, SOON!!!

was she mated?


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 27, 2011)

*BOTH!*


----------



## Rick (Mar 28, 2011)

Adult females are always technically pregnant.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes, yoour butt looks fat! I cannot tell a lie :tt2:


----------



## dgerndt (Mar 28, 2011)

WOAH!!! She is about to lay a HUGE ooth!


----------



## Chaos_Warrior (Mar 28, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Ooth is on the way, SOON!!!
> 
> was she mated?


Thanks for that, I did not witness her mating but she did have a couple of males in with her that have since died, so what happens now as far as the Ooth is concerned? Do I just leave it be and let nature do it's thang or is there something I should be doing to take care of them? Also, there seems to be tiny white larva grub things appearing and re-appearing in the bottom of the vivarium, are they maggot larva from a pregnant housefly?


----------



## Chaos_Warrior (Mar 28, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> *BOTH!*


Thanks, lol.


----------



## Chaos_Warrior (Mar 28, 2011)

Rick said:


> Adult females are always technically pregnant.


Wow, are they? Something else I did not know, fascinating, thanks for that.


----------



## Chaos_Warrior (Mar 28, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Yes, yoour butt looks fat! I cannot tell a lie :tt2:


Thanks for that ! I think, lol. B)


----------



## Chaos_Warrior (Mar 28, 2011)

Deby said:


> WOAH!!! She is about to lay a HUGE ooth!


Thanks for that


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 28, 2011)

She will always have eggs, but mostly without male she won't be fertile.


----------



## Chaos_Warrior (Mar 28, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> She will always have eggs, but mostly without male she won't be fertile.


Ok, thanks, she did have a couple males in with her that have since died though i did not witness them mating.

So what happens now as far as the Ooth is concerned? Do I just leave it be and let nature do it's thang or is there something I should be doing to take care of them? Also, there seems to be tiny white larva grub things appearing and re-appearing in the bottom of the vivarium, are they maggot larva from a pregnant housefly?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 28, 2011)

It's not really a good idea to have livestock in yr aquarium that you can't identify. What kind of substrate are you using? I suggest that you put yr precious female in an insect motel while you thoroughly clean out her regular quarters. 1:10 bleach in water is your friend.


----------



## Chaos_Warrior (Mar 29, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> It's not really a good idea to have livestock in yr aquarium that you can't identify. What kind of substrate are you using? I suggest that you put yr precious female in an insect motel while you thoroughly clean out her regular quarters. 1:10 bleach in water is your friend.


Ok, thanks for that, I am using earth for a substrate in a removable tray with leafy twigs planted in the earth and a more solid stump for when she lays her ootheca should she need it. Does that sound ok?


----------



## dgerndt (Mar 29, 2011)

Chaos_Warrior said:


> Ok, thanks for that, I am using earth for a substrate in a removable tray with leafy twigs planted in the earth and a more solid stump for when she lays her ootheca should she need it. Does that sound ok?


I would remove the "earth" and put in fresh, sanitary, substrate. You can use peat moss, sphagnum moss, paper towel, clean (never used) sponges, or cotton balls. Basically, just something 100% clean that can retain some moisture. Also, she will most likely lay her ooth on the lid; most mantids do.

As for her ooth, you should remove it and put it in a new container, and mist it every 1 - 2 days. Most ooths hatch in about a month. Good luck!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 29, 2011)

All good advice, but I would not use cotton balls, only cause it can get stuck in their feet and around necks and in their mouth.


----------



## Chaos_Warrior (Mar 29, 2011)

Deby said:


> I would remove the "earth" and put in fresh, sanitary, substrate. You can use peat moss, sphagnum moss, paper towel, clean (never used) sponges, or cotton balls. Basically, just something 100% clean that can retain some moisture. Also, she will most likely lay her ooth on the lid; most mantids do.
> 
> As for her ooth, you should remove it and put it in a new container, and mist it every 1 - 2 days. Most ooths hatch in about a month. Good luck!


Ok, thanks for that, silly question time again but how do i remove the ooth? I dont want to damage it, wont it be stuck firm to whatever she lays it on?


----------



## Chaos_Warrior (Mar 29, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> All good advice, but I would not use cotton balls, only cause it can get stuck in their feet and around necks and in their mouth.


Thank you


----------

